# Cape San Blas report



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

Is or has anyone been scalloping yet? We are going 7/3 and are wondering about the oil there?


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Check out previous thread.


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Went yesterday, no oil, plenty of scallaps. Gathered up a 5 gal bucket in about an hour.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

We had a great time Jody! Scallops were all on the north side of blacks island and we got our limit each day. I didn't even scallop the last day b/c my thumb is so cut up from cleaning them. The trout, flounder and spanish were thick. We are going back in mid August. I heard from a few people they were bigger then.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

shutterup said:


> Is or has anyone been scalloping yet? We are going 7/3 and are wondering about the oil there?


So? Where's the report? You know that the conditions of anyone giving you advice is that you must post a report afterward or we'll send Guido and Bubba after ya! :devil2:

Alex


----------

